

Introducing NonHackerNews.com - inglorian
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=488

======
shadytrees
I'm noticing that some of the comments are one-worded or just off-topic
drivel. Either there should be a stringent culture of down-modding those
comments or moderators should actively communicate with those users and
discourage that behavior. It's better to set the bar a little high at the
beginning than too low since the level of discourse will inevitably decrease
as more people join.

~~~
mattmaroon
In general, we'll moderate comments only for civility. They have up and down
arrows, so I expect the community to take care of quality that way. That often
seems to be the case here, where a comment will be buried under an avalanche
of downvotes.

~~~
jrockway
_I expect the community to take care of quality that way_

Have you seen Reddit? This doesn't work.

~~~
mattmaroon
Does Reddit moderate for civility? I was under the impression that they didn't
moderate at all.

------
raganwald
_... rather than complain, I decided to do something about it and ..._

Now this is an example I will try to follow.

------
fallentimes
This should be combined with nickb's new mogul. While I've enjoyed reading
both sites, we don't need two HN splinters.

------
iuguy
As well as NonHackerNews.com, there's some other slinkset sites that might be
worth visiting.

Infosec Update - <http://news.mandalorian.com> is an Information Security
Slinkset-powered site.

Just Hack It - <http://www.justhackit.com> is a good example of a general
site.

iPhone Lockergnome - <http://iphone.lockergnome.com/> is a good example of
slinkset's RSS feed in use.

------
josefresco
Matt, most of the stories on NonHackerNews.com could be on HN with no issues.
So I don't get it. Why do you want to splinter a community you've helped build
and maintain one of the top accounts with? Why name it NonHackerNews and not
RandomSocialNews.com or LightlyModeratedSocialDiscussion.com? I don't see what
this new site has to do with HN at all (besides you)

It's like I've stumbled upon bizaro Friday.

------
kmnb
This is it. Stupid dotcom bubble has begun again. This time, when a social
networking site took off, others will try to make social networking creating a
social networking, hence: myspace/facebook/whatever --> ning. digg/reddit -->
slinkset.

The world is in need of fresh ideas!

~~~
mattmaroon
Slinkset is maybe not an original idea (corank is pretty similar and was
around first) but it's a good one and very well-implemented. You don't make
money by being original. You make it by being good. Allowing people to start
their own sites trivially (not counting some goofy domain issues I had, I
think NHN took me 10 minutes or so to set up) is a good idea, and one that has
been popular since before the first bubble.

~~~
pius
This is my first time actually checking out Slinkset . . . pretty cool app. Do
they have any paid features yet? What's their business model?

~~~
pius
Nevermind:

 _for the time being Slinkset is offering its hosting service free of charge,
with plans to introduce a fixed fee in the future._

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/14/y-combinators-
slinkset-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/14/y-combinators-slinkset-
launches-hosted-reddits-for-the-masses/)

~~~
fallentimes
As an owner of a handful of slinkset sites, I'd be more than happy to pay a
fee for additional features/options. It's been a huge hit for us.

